# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Jack Jackson's CLEN LOG

## jackjackson

I just got my CLEN today in 20mcg TAB format, 100 tabs.
Will be starting a log Monday.
I will be monitoring my blood pressure and tempature 2x a day 
(wakeing up and before bed) 
with weight and photo log.
I also will be taking L-Taurine 500mcg caps, 4 caps per serving on an empty stomach 3-4 times a day.
I was gonna use t3 but I rather not chance the muscle loss since it is know for it unless you use a low dose AS which I have yet to ever use.
Wish me Luck
Will post pics without info to prove there legit.


Will use the 20mcg per day and 20 more per day, 2-4 weeks with benadryl on the 3rd week.

 :7up:   :7up:   :7up:   :Asskiss:   :Haha: 

Big thanks to perfect beast for his thread and clen log from before and also his insite. THANKS PERFECTBEAST

----------


## tri-athlete

clen cycle...this is interesting

----------


## jackjackson

Photos added.
Went out to purchase a thermometer and a blood pressure monitor.

----------


## millionairemurph

smart taking bp. im folowing this log.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 1 Morning Temp 96.6F upon waking up before first 20mcg pill
Day 1 BP 118/66 Pulse 62 upon waking before first 20mcg pill
Day 1 weight is 186 pounds

Day 1 Night Temp 98.2F before bedtime after 1st 20mcg pill

Well so far since taking the first 20mcg tab today, I have a few minor headaches, I have had a few heat flashes, and thats about it for now.
I busted my ass in the gym and I was sweating more than usual, it felt good.
Tommorrow will be doing 40mcg in the am

----------


## jackjackson

Please delete this post as I have updated my other post above this

----------


## boarder034

ill be following this real close, just ordered my clen today and we are about the same stats, wats your BF% and your workout regime?

----------


## Titan 3

Can't wait it see these results!! GL bro!!

----------


## jackjackson

Day 2 Morning Temp 97.2F upon waking up before 40mcg dose
Day 2 BP 115/62 Pulse 78 upon waking before first 40mcg dose

So far today I only had a few heat flashes but other than that no headaches yet.....


Im currently 5'8 186, 15-17% bf
I do weights mon-fri and keep it under a hour
I do low intensity cardio on an empty stomach in the morning Sat, Sun, and wednesday for 30-35 mins and try and keep my heartrate in the 130-139 range max. I change it up from walking on a incline, elliptical, and jogging.
My goal is to hit 175 or 170 pounds and drop bodyfat, after this I am considering my first cycle, probably test, decca and have a few other things on hand just in case.


Here is another thread on my build and what not information.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=313606

----------


## boarder034

well i wish you the best of luck bro, ill be following closely, very intriqued by this log...

----------


## jackjackson

Thanks, I have learned alot from this board and I giving back with a detailed clen log

----------


## jackjackson

Just got back from the gym, I was sweating more than normal again.
I took a shower and stuff, prepared my casein for bed.
Its been about 1 hour since my workout.
I had a good workout, I felt like I had more strength than normal, I was up about 10-20 pounds pulling extra on my back all around.
My baile movements have slowed down since I dropped the stimerex-es.
Anyway Im getting ready to end my night, but not yet...
I just took my temp 2 x and was like wtf.
First reading was 99.4 F
Second reading was 99.7 F, I double checked
Now I just triple checked it literally as im posting this and its 100.7 F
I assume and hope this is just a spike from the intense workout I had with 30 second rest periods and 4 sets, last set to fail and then lowered with 4 more reps, Workout was about 35 mins max with much intensity as always

I also had to used my inhailer, albuterol for one puff due to my asmeh, sleeping under the AC.

Anyways I will be back in like 30 mins and post my final temps for the night.

Final 2 temps were
98.9 F
99.0 F
Im off to bed

----------


## boarder034

dude good shit on the posting, keep it up :7up:  
I found out today though that im leaving for fregin boot camp so i wont be able to do my clen cycle for about 3 months, but i have 14 days of leave when i get back before i go to combat training and i figure ill pound out some good clen/cardio then...just gonna have to mark this post in the favorites for a later date! :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bvdboy4life

> dude good shit on the posting, keep it up 
> I found out today though that im leaving for fregin boot camp so i wont be able to do my clen cycle for about 3 months, but i have 14 days of leave when i get back before i go to combat training and i figure ill pound out some good clen/cardio then...just gonna have to mark this post in the favorites for a later date!


You wont need your clen when you get back from boot camp. During boot camp i lost 10 lbs in the first 2 weeks, but not all of that was fat. It's hard to maintain muscle mass when they feed you twice a day and you have 1 minute to scarf it all down.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 3 Morning Temp 98.0F upon waking up before 60mcg dose
Day 3 BP 120/72 Pulse 79 upon waking before first 60mcg dose

Day 3 Night time temp is 98.2 F
Day 3 Night time bp is 116/68 Pulse was 89

Only side affects I have noticed today are 3 minor cramps 
(first time having cramps and I am still using L-Taurine).
I notice the headaces are more so after my workouts, not sure if it is because the workout raises bodyheat and then the raise in temp causes it? Not sure but there more persistent after workouts.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 4 Morning Temp 98.0F upon waking up before 80mcg dose
Day 4 BP 123/67 Pulse 74 upon waking before first 80mcg dose

Also did some morning cardio on an empty stomach, I noticed my heart rate was higher and I didnt have to increase resistance as much as I normally do.

I am also sick with sore throat, and runny nose .

Day 4 Night time temp is 98.3 F

----------


## jackjackson

Day 5 Morning Temp 97.4F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 5 BP 111/60 Pulse 69 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose

Day 5 Night Temp 97.4F before bed 


I am also sick this morning with a sore throat, and it is affecting me in doing my daily tasks including working out and eating.
I have not went to the gym I am letting my body rest.

----------


## vvp24

great posting I like it

----------


## vvp24

so your just doing clen and L-taurine? no T3? i Heard thats good with clen

----------


## jackjackson

> so your just doing clen and L-taurine? no T3? i Heard thats good with clen


Yes, I've read up on it and it is good with it, but it also comes with a little muscle lost if you dont use a low dose AS, I have yet to use AS, so I really dont want to loose muscle I worked my ass off for until im ready to cycle AS.

I just went to the gym, Im still a lil sick but I forced myself to go and I had a great workout, I feel much better now that I went, 
I took thursday off cuz I my throat was to jacked up, let my body heal and rest.
It felt good to be back only missing one day off.
Yes Im just doing CLEN alone.

----------


## Kale

Dude you might want to change your posts to reflect mcg rather than mg. I would hate any newbies who read this to get the wrong idea about how to dose Clen

----------


## jackjackson

Good point... thanks Didn't even notice that

----------


## jackjackson

Day 6 Morning Temp 97.4F upon waking up before 120 mcg dose
Day 6 BP 117/62 Pulse 67 upon waking before first 120 mcg dose

Day 6 Night Temp 99.4F before bed after 120 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Just got back from the gym after AM low intensity cardio, on empty stomach
before I hit the gym I took some BCAA.
I sweated my ass off, walking on tredmill incline of 15.0 and speed of 3.8 -4.0
I walked for 35 mins.
My heart rate was between 130-145 .
I weighed myself today and I am at 184 pounds, so Im happy with that.
So thats 2-3 pounds lost within 5 days, minus 1 1/2 days since I was sick.

----------


## Titan 3

Keep em' coming. Good work, bro!

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

nice man. good thread.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 7 Morning Temp 97.0F upon waking up before 140 mcg dose
Day 7 BP 132/69 Pulse 76 upon waking before first 140 mcg dose

Thanks Heading off to do more cardio as of this posting, just woke up

Day 7 Night Temp 98.4F before bed after 140 mcg dose

----------


## vvp24

are you also measuring your bf?

----------


## jackjackson

Yes I am
I will take bf on once a week.
Monday will be my 8th day.
I can see a difference already.
I do have skin calipers, I will post a photo log also once This is complete, Just went tanning today

Once Im done I will make a log/webpage of this entire log into a easy to read format.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 8 Morning Temp 96.6F upon waking up before 140 mcg dose
Day 8 BP 121/74 Pulse 68 upon waking before first 140 mcg dose

Day 8 Night Temp 97.7F before bed after 140 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Side effect noticed today:

So far today, The shakes have increased alot.
So I will drop to 120 Tuesday, Before I had the shaky hands but very lilttle
What I mean by shaky hands is not when you hold your hand steady in front of your face and it shakes, my hand still doesnt do that.
When I grip like a spoon or hold something in my hands the shakes are there.

----------


## vvp24

also are you doing a resting day between your work out or cardio or are you doing that after your work outs?

----------


## jackjackson

Yes I rest on the Sat and Sun.
I only do cardio on Sat, Sun, and Wednesday upon waking.
I just do cardio on an empty stomach for fat burning on Sat, Sun, and Wednesday, no weights.
I could do cardio after im done working out, as it is good since the glycogen is depleted and it would seek from fat cells.



> Resistance training works to deplete glycogen stores, and when glycogen is depleted, the body will turn to fat for fuel


 But I dont want to chance overdoing it and lose muscle, I made this mistake a long time ago when i dropped from 220 to 185

----------


## lil-SLIM

have u dropped any weight? how it going? do u feel thiner?

----------


## jackjackson

Day 9 Morning Temp 97.2F upon waking up before 120 mcg dose
Day 9 BP 120/69 Pulse 82 upon waking before first 120 mcg dose

Day 9 Night Temp 97.2F before bed after 120 mcg dose

I am dropping the dosage by 20mcg as the side effects with 140mcg were more obvious

Yes I have Dropped weight, its going good, I do feel thinner and I can tell im thinner.
Read the log

----------


## jackjackson

Just did photos and a 3 point BF caliper reading
Bf was at 15%
I have photos from last week and today, will post once im at work

----------


## vvp24

are you getting good results, and are you only using clen , no creatine, or anything like that such as an ECA stack?

----------


## jackjackson

So far im only on my 9th day, its not sheding 50 pounds off, If i overdid it on cardio im sure id lose alot more fat + muscle like I lost before when I was on lipo 6 (I learned my lesson).
Just clen , I dont want creatine and the water, No eca.
I was thinking about adding L-Carnitine 3g pre workout with some green tea extract.
I just wanna do clen, I mean I could stack it Green tea extract, caffeine, L-Carnitine , and clen but now right now

----------


## jackjackson

Pics added
2 from last week
3 from this week
Keep in mind this is only 3 pounds lost, not 20 or 30 nothing dramatic
Pic 1 last week, Pic 2 this week
Pic 3 last week, Pic 4 this week, Pic 5 this week

----------


## jackjackson

Day 10 Morning Temp 96.9F upon waking up before 120 mcg dose
Day 10 BP 115/62 Pulse 78 upon waking before first 120 mcg dose

Day 10 Night Temp 98.3F before bed after 120 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Today Pre-workout I am adding 4g of L-Carnitine, 5 g of L-arginine, 5g Glutamine, 5 g bcaa.
See how this workout is
Today is Legs

----------


## jackjackson

Day 11 Morning Temp 97.4F upon waking up before 120 mcg dose
Day 11 BP 118/59 Pulse 82 upon waking before first 120 mcg dose

Day 11 Night Temp 98.2F before bed after 120 mcg dose


Alsio today did some AM cardio on empty stomach, before gym I took 5g BCAA, 4 G L-Carnitine.

Weight will be measured on Sat.

----------


## vvp24

how long is this cycle?

----------


## jackjackson

2-3 Weeks max, 3rd week on benadryl

----------


## jackjackson

Day 12 Morning Temp 96.9F upon waking up before 120 mcg dose
Day 12 BP 109/59 Pulse 77 upon waking before first 120 mcg dose

Day 12 night Temp 97.4F after 120 mcg dose

Will be dropping down to 100mcg to get through my 3rd week.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 13 Morning Temp 97.4F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 13 BP 114/62 Pulse 69 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose

Day 13 night Temp 96.5F after 100 mcg dose

Did cardio on empty stomach
Took all below 30 mins before session
4g of L-Carnitine
4 g of BCAA
5g Glutamine
1g green tean extract
40 Mins low intensity cardio heartrate was between 130 -140

----------


## Ajc330

nice log

----------


## jackjackson

Thanks, just weighed myself today and I am 182 pounds.
Im losing weight about the same rate as when I was on Stimerex-es with ephedrine in it, or so called.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 14 Morning Temp 97.6F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 14 BP 106/57 Pulse 68 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose

Day 14 night Temp 97.9F after 100 mcg dose


Did cardio on empty stomach
Took all below 30 mins before session
4g of L-Carnitine
4 g of BCAA
5g Glutamine
1g green tean extract
40 Mins low intensity cardio heartrate was between 130 -145

----------


## jackjackson

Day 15 Morning Temp 97.1F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 15 BP 126/70 Pulse 77 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose

Day 15 night Temp 98.0F after 100 mcg dose

Will start benadryl tonight 2 pills before bed

----------


## jackjackson

Day 16 Morning Temp 97.2F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 16 BP 104/56 Pulse 78 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose.


Day 1 night Temp 97.1F after 100 mcg dose

----------


## Titan 3

Have you been on a scale recently?

----------


## jackjackson

Day 16 Morning Temp 96.6F upon waking up before 80 mcg dose
Day 16 BP 100/58 Pulse 73 upon waking before first 80 mcg dose

Day 16 night Temp 97.1F after 80 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

> Have you been on a scale recently?


Yes read the last couple of posts.
Next time I will be on one will be Saturday

----------


## jackjackson

Today I forgot to take my CLEN , I rushed out the house.
I feel pretty out of it today, I am alot hungrier than usual.
I also feel a little more lathargec.
Feeling all This, I had munched on some pretzles and gum to try and hold my hunger. Didnt work, I ended up eating one of my MRP bars in my backpack that I carry,
( I always carry 3 or 4 MRP bars around just incase, my backpack goes everywhere with me)
I am not going to the gym today, Will be back at my norm tommorrow.

----------


## jackjackson

Day 17 Morning Temp 97.3F upon waking up before 100 mcg dose
Day 17 BP 104/56 Pulse 76 upon waking before first 100 mcg dose

Day 17 night Temp 98.3F after 100 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Also Since losing weight, I have decreased my calorie intake.
I think this is where I was failing in my last fat burners, I was losing weight but eating the same.
I can tell I look more defined.
Final photos will Be on tuesday

----------


## Titan 3

> Yes read the last couple of posts.
> Next time I will be on one will be Saturday


Sorry, missed that post. Thanks! GL

----------


## jackjackson

Day 18 Morning Temp 97.1F upon waking up before 80 mcg dose
Day 18 BP 106/57 Pulse 73 upon waking before first 80 mcg dose

Day 18 night Temp 96.7F after 80 mcg dose

----------


## SidewayZ

Nice dedication.

----------


## jackjackson

GREAT ****ING NEWS
I weighed 180 Pounds today, Im so happy, god I haven't been 180 pounds since I was like 18, currently 24.
My main key was decreasing my calorie intake when losing weight. Thats where I failed before, but I learned.
Im not saying I lost uit because of CLEN , I lost it because i was strick on my diet. My diet was main key, not CLEN

Day 19 Morning Temp 96.3F upon waking up before 80 mcg dose
Day 19 BP 107/57 Pulse 71 upon waking before first 80 mcg dose

Day 19 night Temp 96.9F after 80 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Day 20 Morning Temp 96.9F upon waking up before 80 mcg dose
Day 20 BP 104/54 Pulse 74 upon waking before first 80 mcg dose

Day 20 night Temp 97.3F after 80 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Day 21 Morning Temp 97.2F upon waking up before 40 mcg dose
Day 21 BP 118/60 Pulse 79 upon waking before first 40 mcg dose

Day 21 night Temp 97.7F after 40 mcg dose

----------


## jackjackson

Day 22 Morning Temp 96.9F upon waking up before 40 mcg dose
Day 22 BP 113/69 Pulse 71 upon waking before first 40 mcg dose

Day 22 night Temp 96.2F after 40 mcg dose

----------


## lil-SLIM

you gonna take those pics today?

----------


## jackjackson

Yes tomorrow morning

----------


## jackjackson

Day 24 Morning Temp 96.4F upon waking NO CLEN , past 36 half life
Day 24 BP 121/68 Pulse 65 upon waking NO CLEN, past 36 half life


Sorry I have not yet added photos
I have been real bizzy, I have taken the photos but not yet chopped them

----------


## lil-SLIM

lol we want those pic or somthing bad might happen bro  : 337:

----------


## jackjackson

here ya go
sorry 
Just got my new system built
before

after


before

after

----------


## bigpapabuff

Congrats on losing weight. The clen does help. Hope you got the results you were looking for.

----------


## lil-SLIM

how do u feel overall about the experience? was it worth it? did you expect to loose more? im starting my clen soon

----------


## jackjackson

I felt it was the same as the stimerex-es I was on.
It all came down to diet and dedication.
if you have alot of bf overall im sure it will kick ass.

----------


## jackjackson

I weighed myself today, weight was 178 pounds, been off CLEN , its all in the diet.
Im just on a few basic supps, such as 
3g of L-Carnitine
500mg green tean extract
Now I just started taking ripped fuel since it pretty much has what I am already taking with vitamin b+.
Oh and it has caffeine, other than that my exp it is all in the diet, I am expecting 176 next week, Now I have to cut back on some more calories this week.
Wish me luck

----------


## jackjackson

modified My diet once again and weight ended going back up to 181.
I went back to my plan I was on before and now im back at 178.
Hoping this week, sat to weigh 176.
Taking
3g of L-Carnitine
500mg green tea extract
5g of L-arginine
4G BCAA

----------


## jackjackson

Down to 176 pounds as of today! w00t 6 more pounds

----------


## jackjackson

Abs are more visable now and so are obliques,6 more pounds then some Halodrol-50

----------


## orton4

nice i like this log... im gonna start a lil run with clen to incorporate in my diet and cardio before i start up my next cycle probably in june 08 sometime i want to drop significant bf before this cycle im around 180 13% bf right now by june i want to drop to about 8-9% then start up my big cycle... nice log keep up the good work ill be watching

----------


## jackjackson

Thanks, I been off CLEN probably more than 2-3 weeks and Im still dropping weight.
Key thing is, with weight loss decrease calorie intake.
Thats what I have learned, it was my diet, not CLEN from my exp.

----------


## jackjackson

Down to 174 pounds as of today! w00t 4 more pounds and I havent been this light since I was probably 17.
Body is more defined, will takes pics

----------


## soulstealer

Hey bro how are you handling it from a mental standpoint..... What I mean to say is anything over 60mcg of Clen ED made me jittery and uncomfortable....

----------


## jackjackson

O im not on CLEN any more, I been off for more than a month.
I started at 20mg a day and went up to 160mg, 120 seemed ok.
But as I stated before One day I took a puff of my inhailer becaused I do have asmeh and I noticed my temp went to 101F, So I assume my inhailer albuterol + clen kicked my insides ass, lol I was really hot.
I lowered CLEN at 160mg, side effects were really bad then.
Im doing great, diet is working out really well and weight is slowly comming off.
Mentally, I love myself, Im more defined, cant wait to bulk up and put on some muscle size and let me be visible since i shred alot of fat.

----------


## brandon.davis14

so how well have u noticed the fat loss portion of clen ?? thinkin about gettin a cycle for my self.

----------


## jackjackson

No to be honest with you, it did as much good as stimere-es.
I mean I could of did alot of cardio and lost more weight, but I did that once before alot of cardio and stuff and ended up losing muscle and fat.
Went from 225 to 185. 
220 -205 using lipo 6
205- 185 using stimere-es with the epherdra alkloids.
Don't just think taking CLEN will do it, be strict with your diet and what you eat.

----------


## soulstealer

but Jack Clen is more renowned for its muscle saving effects then its fat burning as far as I understand it.... thats why its coupled with t3 so you can reduce your calories to starvation levels but still have thyroid hormone running threw your system and clen to help stave off muscle atrophy...

----------


## jackjackson

Id rather not chance it to much, I could of done alot more cardio but I remember last time how much weight i lost plus muscle.
I understand what you are saying, but I rather not take that risk.

----------


## soulstealer

> Id rather not chance it to much, I could of done alot more cardio but I remember last time how much weight i lost plus muscle.
> I understand what you are saying, but I rather not take that risk.


Dont misunderstand me w/o and anabolic agent what I just described is stupid... to say the least you would shred muscle I'm just saying thats the primary use for clen

----------


## jackjackson

I hear ya, I have yet to touch an anabolic agent.

----------


## jackjackson

Down to 172 pounds today, w00t! Im gonna go to 165 at max, taknig one week off for thanksgiving but still dieting somewhat due to holidays.
I dont think I can take all my pills and supps on the airplane.
God forbid I get stopped for some BS

----------


## dadiesel5

great job, keep up the good work!!

----------


## achesr

does no more posts mean u passed out and died on clen ? sure as **** hope not....what was the result bro ?

----------


## chaosmarley

hey bro im getting into this.....wheres the final results at? I just ordered my clen t-3 combo and im going to start it right befores summer after this cycle

----------


## jackjackson

My diet was the key.
I didn't push myself to hard while on CLEn even though I could have.
I preferred to save muscle and not risk it even though CLEN saves muscle

----------

